# Meet Libby (5 weeks) Please help!!



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

Here she is at 4 weeks. Its noticeable in this picture


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't know about the eyes... but she sure is cute! What did the breeder say about the eyes? There are a bunch on here--perhaps one will chime in. 

welcome!


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

The breeder didn't say much about it. I picked out this girl at 3 weeks and figured it was normal. ???? But then she sent pics at 4 and then 5 weeks and they are still very noticeable so now I'm starting to worry seeing other puppies at this age with "normal" looking eyes...


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Hmmm I dunno about the eyes. Never saw that before. But, wanted to welcome you and say she is adorable! Our baby girl's name is Liberty but we call her Libbie or Libbie Lou most of the time


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Hopefully it's just the angle of the camera. Do the sire & dam of the litter have their CERF clearances?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Below are pics of Rose at 5 weeks, 6 weeks etc until now - maybe that helps.


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for the replies and pics!!! 

I can see some of that white in the corners. Do you have any straight-on pics of 5 weeks? I might just be over reacting but I want to make sure. I dont think they have cerf clearance but they are AKC.

Also she is 7 lbs at 5 weeks!!! I feel like she looks like an 8 week old puppy... Is she going to be a super huge golden?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Libby Louise said:


> Thanks so much for the replies and pics!!! I can see some of that white in the corners. Do you have any straight-on pics of 5 weeks? I might just be over reacting but I want to make sure. I dont think they have cerf clearance but they are AKC.


I would definitely ask the breeder about clearances. AKC only states the dog is purebred--it doesn't speak at all about the quality or health of the sire and dam nor the rest of the dogs in the pedigree. The CERF clearance means the sire and dam have both been cleared by an ophthalmologist. The other bare minimum clearances recommended by the Golden Retriever Club of America are OFA hips & elbows and heart cleared by a cardiologist.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Those are pics at about 5 to 6 weeks - I looked for the previous pics and can't find them. 
I would give another week or two and ask for more pics or maybe if you can drive to the breeder and check yourself. Sometimes pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

I talked to the breeder and I am going to see her tomorrow and take some more pictures of her  She said that they DONT look like that in person. I will update on how they are tomorrow.

Is 7 lbs normal for 5 weeks? The breeder has them on momma's milk and puppy food.

Thanks again for the pics and replies!!! I'm loving this site already! Feels good to know that people got my back 

Meg


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rose was 8.5 at 6 weeks (that was when the breeder had her first set of shots). I would say 7 lbs at 5 weeks is a very good weight.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's Vinnie at 6 weeks. His eyes kind of look like that but it never crossed my mind until I saw your post. He was 10 lbs.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies!


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

Here's Libby at 6 weeks. Her eyes have not improved much. Still hoping she will grow out of it. Any more insight on this would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Amber*

Amber's eyes were the same when she was little. They are fine now at 16 months. Will try to find a before/after pic. Vicki :wavey:


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

Do you remember when they started looking normal? With less of the "wall-eyed" look?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Libby*

Libby is so adorable! What a doll.
Would it be a deal breaker if she didn't outgrow it?
Does your breeder give clearances on her health, eyes, heart, etc.?


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

*clearances*

No unfortunately she doesnt give clearances.

And it's not a deal breaker. I am getting her in 2 weeks. She has stolen my heart. But I just want her to be healthy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Libby*

Your Libby is adorable!


----------



## Chaos (Nov 13, 2012)

Just throwing something out here: could it be that the reason you are seeing more white in the inner corners of her eyes is because her inner corners are "longer" (consequently showing more of her inner eye) than the outside corners? ...thus her eyes may not be misaligned and it could just be the way her eyes sit in the sockets? 

She's beautiful! Waiting is the hardest part. 

Screen Shot 2012-11-19 at 11.08.46 AM.png (Picture of Honey and her sisters at 5 weeks. I can see a bit of what you're describing. Honey is about 10 weeks in my profile picture and it seems to have gone away by then..)

http://cl.ly/image/0d2o1z2h3n2i


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

awww she looks beautiful!!! and your right it did go away!!! great before and after pictures. I'm wondering if all puppies eyes get stronger as they age and come into better alignment. but your theory sound great too. regardless, it definitely puts me at ease knowing others had puppies with eyes like hers


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Libby Lou is so sweet. Congratulations. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Colorado Girl (Nov 21, 2012)

*same*

My 4.5 week old puppy Autumn's eyes do the same thing. Sorry that I can't post a pic for you because I am new to the site and haven't figured out how to do that yet


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

She's adorable! I have no ideas about the eyes. I'm happy that you will be giving this girl a home. Breeding without clearances is considered an unethical breeding practice and could heighten the chance of potential health issues like eye-issues and displaysia. I hope this will be their last litter. 

Welcome to the forum! Make yourself at home and ask lots and lots of questions!


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

Colorado Girl said:


> My 4.5 week old puppy Autumn's eyes do the same thing. Sorry that I can't post a pic for you because I am new to the site and haven't figured out how to do that yet



Hi! Welcome to the forum!! I am new too. You can post pictures by scrolling down to "Attach files" section. Click "manage files" then a window will open. At the top click "choose files" and pick a photo off your computer. Then click "upload".

That's how I do it at least. I'm sure there is another way.

Blessings!

Meg


----------



## sunnypup (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi my 2 months old Goldie is wall eyed too. Did Libby ever outgrow hers?


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

She's precious 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

sunnypup said:


> Hi my 2 months old Goldie is wall eyed too. Did Libby ever outgrow hers?



Yes she did outgrow it. I would say she outgrew it around 4 months.  She is a very healthy dog. I think I was just nervous being a new mamma!

Good luck with your puppy!!!

Meg


----------

